# Really loud road noise



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

So a while ago, I was messing around in the snow with my car and the rear end swung out and hit the curb pretty hard. Ever since then my car seems to have a really loud road noise, kinda sounding like an airplane, when I drive that seems to be comin from the back. I suspect something is messed up with the rear passenger side wheel or something around there. Anybody have any ideas of what's wrong and how much it would cost to fix?


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

First thing you should do is check the rim to see if its alright, but i'm assuming you already did that, i don't know much about the suspension in the, but you could have bent some kind of bar in the back, hopefully someone with more knowledge will help you


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the wheel is probably damaged or unbalanced.

let me guess... you were playing with the hand brake?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

if the noise progresses when accelerating, did you check your bearings???


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

Handbrake indeed... heh. But yes, as I accelerate, the sound gets louder as my speed increases.


----------



## tomppaa (May 11, 2004)

Sounds like the problem I'm having with my B13 NX... But I haven't played with the handbrake  So, if my suspension is bad or shocks are bad, can the noise come from them? Or an unbalanced tire? Fucked up rim? Old tires? Bearings?
Thanks.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd have the rear beam checked as it sounds like you bent it. The B14 Sentra has a beam axle in back, not a independant suspension like a B12-13 Sentra. At worst, you can pick up a rear beam for a hundered bucks or so at a salvage yard.


----------

